# What size grooming table...



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL - I have been pricing these again on and off all day. I would think 24 x 36 would be as small as I would go. Petedge.com has a nice one for $155 and $60 for shipping (back ordered:rolffleyesBUT I found the same ones on ebay.com and amazon.com for $169 and includes shipping. So be sure when you find the table you want, check these sites out.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha are you referring to the Master Equipment Value-Lift Hydraulic Table? 

So, is it important to get a hydraulic table for spoos or do you think it would be okay to get a cheapie like this PetEdge: Master Equipment Dog Grooming Table with Arm


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am short lol. 5'2 almost, so the adjustable one would work better for me. I think a regular bench table would be fine.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Olie said:


> LOL - I have been pricing these again on and off all day. I would think 24 x 36 would be as small as I would go. Petedge.com has a nice one for $155 and $60 for shipping (back ordered:rolffleyesBUT I found the same ones on ebay.com and amazon.com for $169 and includes shipping. So be sure when you find the table you want, check these sites out.


I agree, I am using my Pekingese show grooming table LOL! too small...Hoolie is only 38 lbs and 22" now. I will need a new table soon.Personally I like mine fairly small though. they learn pretty fast to stand still when there isn't a lot of room to move around on the table.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

When deciding on a table, it's important to remember, the HEIGHT of your dog! If you've got a large standard, you don't want it to be a chore to reach the top of it's head and still be able to control your shears, clippers etc. Of course, the size of your table base must be able to fit your dog, the height can make it very difficult if it doesn't go down low enough.

On my main hydrolic table, the top is 25" x 30" and it holds most big dogs comfortably and I agree that you don't want them to have too much room to roam on the table. Cameo, who is 26" at the shoulders can lay down on her side on my table and is comfortable. I've done dogs that wiegh up to 100lbs on it and the only problem I have, is the lowest height setting. I am short so I'm always reaching up and that kills my neck and shoulders (guess I need a step stool, lol). I also love that the smaller base allows me easier access all around the dog and I'm not having to lean into the table. My other table (a lift cart), goes very low and the top is 22X33 and it also holds very large dogs, but the benefit is, it goes lower and I'm not having to reach up or strain to do the high parts  Still prefer my rotating table tho!

If it were me and I was only doing my own dogs, I'd get a stationary table with legs that adjust in height manually. While the hydrolic is nice, it's not a necessity for personal in-home grooming and is a waste of money that could be used to purchase other tools.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I covet a hydraulic table, as well as a raised tub, heck I covet a grooming room !


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

You can build one!!! Buy Banquet table legs for Lowes/Home Depot and the go to a place that make counter tops and buy a double sink cut out ( part they cut and throw away ). it will have smooth top, so use a rubber bath mat for footing. I would buy a grooming arm.

Ollie..keep in mind that you will eventually get a show dog, and will need a table to go to shows. I bought own of these https://tableworksusa.com/tw_tables_cart.htm , but I notice they are not making them at the moment. After 8 years, Mine still looks great!!

I do have one of the master Equip tables and it is nice


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> Ollie..keep in mind that you will eventually get a show dog, and will need a table to go to shows. I bought own of these https://tableworksusa.com/tw_tables_cart.htm , but I notice they are not making them at the moment. After 8 years, Mine still looks great!!
> 
> I do have one of the master Equip tables and it is nice


With agility I can invest my competetive side I am beginning to wonder if I can handle the confirmation ring. 
I seen some ring side tables for much cheaper yesterday and now I cant find it. Very nice table though. 

I plan on setting up a room in the spare room (the dogs room) for grooming the dogs. I have them on tables at least every 2 weeks and do the poms, I have to have something adjustable.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Ollie, If you eventually want to groom for others ( Good Plan!!) then buy a hydrolic table for home. the 24x36 size is good. I have 3 Edemco tables. Save up $$ and then go to Atlanta Pet Fair the first weekend in March. Awesome trade show, demos, classes, etc.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wahoo!! I just ordered the Master Equipment Table and the B-Air Bear Power Dryer!!! I can't wait until these arrive! I am going to bathe and fluff Henry and Millie!  

Maybe this equipment will inspire me to attempt Millie's FFT again...


----------

